# Interesting Experience



## East Winds (Oct 13, 2011)

As some of you know, I retired from active teaching a couple of years ago. (That is except for the class I have run for the past 5 years in a cancer care centre here in Scotland). Although I have retired, my school is still going strong with several Instructors taking over things. One of my senior Instructors started a beginners class locally and I decided to attend as a student. No one (apart from the Instructor) knew that I had practised Tai Chi before. It was fascinating to watch the dynamics of the class from a students perspective rather than the Instructors perspective!! 

  There was the (very nice) lady who after half an hour came to help me as I wasnt doing it quite right. I smiled and thanked her for her help.  There was the guy who had read all the books and knew that what the Instructor was telling us was downright wrong. There was the new age type with the tie dyed pants who didnt like all this nasty martial stuff. There was the guy who after being given a correction by the Instructor, immediately reverted to what he had been doing before the correction. There were of course the majority, who enjoyed the class and got a lot from their first lesson. As for me, it was great going back to the beginning and analysing my form from a beginners perspective. I cant wait to go back next week!!!!  

Very best wishes


----------



## Steve (Oct 13, 2011)

In jiu jitsu, we call this sandbagging. 

Kidding, of course.  Sounds like an interesting shift in perspective.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> In jiu jitsu, we call this sandbagging.



hehehehehehehehee.....



stevebjj said:


> Kidding, of course.  Sounds like an interesting shift in perspective.



That's why any time I get to feeling too cocky about myself, I go try something different a little while... just as a reminder. Sometimes if it clicks I'll stay, if it doesn't, well I got my reminder on student POV.


----------

